# Excited



## Scrumpals

Ciao,
Forse' c'e' qualcuno che potrebbe dimmi come dire 
"I'm so *excited* about my new car"
"I'm *excited* to hear the news that youre getting married"

Lo so che posso dire "non vedo l'ora" per dire "I cant wait"
Ho provato a cercare la parola per "excited"
nel dizionario ma rimango ancora un po' confuso.  
Direi "sono cosi' *eccitante* per la nuova macchina"? - mi pare di NO. - per favore non ridere.
oppure "la nuova macchina mi eccita"
"mi eccita a sentire la notizia che stai per sposarti"?
Basically how would i express that i am excited about something in a "can't wait" sort of way.

Aiutami!
scrumpals


----------



## Artrella

What about "contento" o "contenta"?  Mi sa che "eccitato/a" si usa solamente nel contesto sessuale... ma "content@" non è lo stesso che "excited", no?

Nel caso che sia una notizia che ti piace molto, ad esempio un viaggio e tu non vedi l'ora di partire, tu puòi usare "eccitato", ma non mi sa che lo può usare nel caso della macchina...


----------



## Scrumpals

Si Artrella, 
temevo che "eccitato" conferesse il senso sbagliato.  Vedremmo quel che pensano gli italiani.


----------



## Alfry

Scrumpals said:
			
		

> Ciao,
> Forse' c'e' qualcuno che potrebbe dimmi come dire
> "I'm so *excited* about my new car"
> "I'm *excited* to hear the news that youre getting married"
> 
> Lo so che posso dire "non vedo l'ora" per dire "I cant wait"
> Ho provato a cercare la parola per "excited"
> nel dizionario ma rimango ancora un po' confuso.
> Direi "sono cosi' *eccitante* per la nuova macchina"? - mi pare di NO. - per favore non ridere.
> oppure "la nuova macchina mi eccita"
> "mi eccita a sentire la notizia che stai per sposarti"?
> Basically how would i express that i am excited about something in a "can't wait" sort of way.
> 
> Aiutami!
> scrumpals


 
"I'm so *excited* about my new car" - sono tanto eccitato (emozionato, su di giri, euforico, galvanizzato) per la mia nuova macchina ... just choose one of them... and I'm sure there could be other adjectives.

we often say:
'essere in uno stato di eccitazione' that doesn't necessarily imply sex..., maybe often but not always.

"I'm *excited* to hear the news that youre getting married" - sono emozionato/galvanizzato dalla (euforico per) notizia che ti stai (vi state) per sposare....
better 
sono emozionato per la notizia del tuo (vostro) matrimonio...

I'm sure others might find better solutions 
è emozionante sapere che ti stai (vi state) per sposare


----------



## Alfry

Artrella said:
			
		

> What about "contento" o "contenta"? Mi sa che "eccitato/a" si usa solamente nel contesto sessuale... ma "content@" non è lo stesso che "excited", no?
> 
> Nel caso che sia una notizia che ti piace molto, ad esempio un viaggio e tu non vedi l'ora di partire, tu puòi usare "eccitato", ma non mi sa che lo può usare nel caso della macchina...


 


			
				Scrumpals said:
			
		

> Si Artrella,
> temevo che "eccitato" conferesse il senso sbagliato. Vedremmo quel che pensano gli italiani.


 
non necessariamente.

posso dire 
sono eccitato all'idea di rivederti... and I might talk of a hairy ugly-looking man eek: ) that I've not seen for a couple of years and who's been a great friend of mine.


----------



## Scrumpals

E insomma, come negli stati uniti si puo' dire "eccitare/excite" sia per il senso sessuale che nel senso di non conferire un significo sessuale.  Depende sul contesto.  Ho ragione?


----------



## Artrella

Alfry said:
			
		

> non necessariamente.
> 
> posso dire
> sono eccitato all'idea di rivederti... and I might talk of a hairy ugly-looking man eek: ) that I've not seen for a couple of years and who's been a great friend of mine.




ahh, Alfry che c'è di male con una donna brutta??? eh??    Grazie per spiegarmi questo!


----------



## Alfry

Artrella said:
			
		

> ahh, Alfry che c'è di male con una donna brutta??? eh??  Grazie per spiegarmi questo!


 
con una donna nulla.....
con un uomo.... mmmmmmm...

io parlavo di uomini prima per indicare il fatto che posso dire di essere eccitato al pensiero di rivedere un amico anche se è uomo, peloso e brutto


----------



## Andre Balian

> io parlavo di uomini prima per indicare il fatto che posso dire di essere eccitato al pensiero di rivedere un amico anche se è uomo, peloso e brutto


 I wasn't fully grasping this, so I put this line through my translation software, and it gave me this:

_I spoke before about men in order to indicate hairy and ugly the fact that I can say of being excited to the thought see again a friend even if is man,_

It's not in order, but I can totally grasp the meaning.  I even think it's more funny this way.


----------



## Alfry

Andre Balian said:
			
		

> I wasn't fully grasping this, so I put this line through my translation software, and it gave me this:
> 
> _I spoke before about men in order to indicate hairy and ugly the fact that I can say of being excited to the thought see again a friend even if is man,_
> 
> It's not in order, but I can totally grasp the meaning. I even think it's more funny this way.


 
in my previous post I was speaking of men in order to indicate that I can claim to be excited at the tought of seeing a friend of mine again, even if he is male, hairy and ugly -looking


----------



## Silvia

Scrumpals said:
			
		

> Ciao,
> *Forse* c'*è* qualcuno che potrebbe dimmi come dire
> "I'm so *excited* about my new car"


Sono così entusiasta della mia macchina nuova (informal, colloquial, never use the word macchina for car otherwise)


----------



## Alfry

Ci ho pensato anche io a entusiasta ma lo ho scartato perché non so se rende l'idea di excited...
voglio dire: 
io sono entusiasta se provo entusiasmo e soddisfazione, ma potrei essere entusiasta anche senza essere excited


----------



## Silvia

Alfry said:
			
		

> ma potrei essere entusiasta anche senza essere excited


Come? Elabora per favore  L'entusiasmo è una forma di eccitazione.


----------



## Alfry

Silvia said:
			
		

> Come? Elabora per favore  L'entusiasmo è una forma di eccitazione.


 
drin drin drin drin rumore dell'elaborazione nella mia testa... ha bisogno d'olio .

vedi potrei benissimo dire che 

sono entusiasta del mio lavoro
sono eccitato dal mio lavoro 

intendendo due cose differenti... magari non è la stessa cose cambiando isolato


----------



## Silvia

Alfry said:
			
		

> sono entusiasta del mio lavoro
> sono eccitato dal mio lavoro


Benissimo, partiamo dai due esempi che hai fornito.

Esempio n. 1:
Sono felice, contento, soddisfatto del mio lavoro, sono così alle stelle che vado in giro e non faccio altro che parlare di come mi trovo bene ecc. (P.S.: questo tizio è malato  e va curato per la sindrome da lavoro!)

Esempio n. 2:
Sono in costante agitazione a causa del mio lavoro, non sembra si tratti di una cosa positiva, forse ci sono anche problemi di tachicardia!

Diverso sarebbe stato se avessi detto "Sono eccitato circa il mio nuovo lavoro" = I'm excited about my new job  That's understandable, isn't it?


----------



## Alfry

io la intendo così:
sono entusiasta del mio lavoro
Sono soddisfatto del lavoro che faccio, mi piace farlo. Non mi provoca eccitazione a tutti i costi, non ne sono dipendente ma lo faccio volentieri (invidio questa persona). 

sono eccitato dal mio lavoro 
il mio lavoro che svolgo mi fa eccitare, mi procura emozioni forti, mi fa andare su di giri. 

sono eccitato circa il mio lavoro. 
c'è qualcosa in ballo nel mio lavoro che mi provoca eccitazione, mi fa schizzare i livelli di adrenalina alle stelle, mi fa ribollire il sangue...

ma non ci sono altri pareri oltre al nostro?


----------



## Elisa68

Sono d'accordo con Alfry.
Tornando alla frase iniziale: I'm so excited about my new car

Sono eccitata per la (all'idea della) mia nuova macchina (probabilmente ancora non l'ho provata)
Sono entusiasta della mia nuova macchina (le sue prestazioni mi entusiasmano).

Anche perché, se non sbaglio, Scrumpals intendeva "I can't wait", o no?


----------



## Alfry

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Anche perché, se non sbaglio, Scrumpals intendeva "I can't wait", o no?


 
ecco vedi?
alla fine divago troppo e mi perdo il punto focale della domanda...

Grazie Elisa per avermeo fatto notare


----------



## moodywop

Alfry said:
			
		

> ma non ci sono altri pareri oltre al nostro?


 
Sorry for joining this interesting discussion late. Oggi non riesco proprio a ingranare.

This time I have to disagree with both you and Silvia - a turn-up for the books . I believe you made the mistake I always make, ie you stayed too close to the original. Whereas _sono entusiasta del mio lavoro_ sounds perfectly natural to me _essere eccitato da _only sounds natural to me in a sexual context. I would never say _sono eccitato da/circa _a job/new flat etc. What I would say is:

_Trovo questo lavoro molto eccitante: viaggio, incontro gente interessante..._

where _eccitante _is a stronger word than,say,_stimolante_

I *would *use _sono eccitato _on its own or followed by _per_ in a non-sexual context:

_Sono molto eccitato. Oggi saprò se mi hanno preso come interprete all'ONU_

_Sono molto eccitato per questa incredibile opportunità che mi è stata offerta_

But at the end of the day it may come down to personal preference. I also believe that Standard Italian is still in a state of flux compared to the national standards in England or France, where a strong centripetal force has always been exercised by Paris and London(not my idea, it's in linguistics textbooks).

So very often we'll just have to agree to disagree and leave it at that. But I can already see my friend Silvia raising her hand to object...


----------



## Elisa68

moodywop said:
			
		

> I *would *use _sono eccitato _on its own or followed by _per_ in a non-sexual context:


Su questo punto sono d'accordo con te, ma non sull'esclusivo uso sessuale della parola.

Infatti ho scritto:
sono eccitata per la mia nuova macchina/all'idea della mia nuova macchina.

Come posso anche dire: 
Sono così eccitata per questo viaggio. 
Sono eccitata all'idea di rivedere i nipotini.
E così via.


----------



## Alfry

son contento di vedere che abbiamo quasi 4 pareri differenti 
Ma va bene così, una lingua non è scolpita nel marmo.

Spero solo che i nostri amici ci stiano seguendo


----------



## moodywop

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Su questo punto sono d'accordo con te, ma non sull'esclusivo uso sessuale della parola.
> 
> Infatti ho scritto:
> sono eccitata per la mia nuova macchina/all'idea della mia nuova macchina.
> 
> Come posso anche dire:
> Sono così eccitata per questo viaggio.
> Sono eccitata all'idea di rivedere i nipotini.
> E così via.


 
Elisa

Non hai fatto attenzione a quello che ho scritto . Diciamo la stessa cosa. I too would use _sono eccitato _followed by _per_(your _all'idea di _is an excellent addition that I regret not thinking of myself!) in ordinary contexts.

It's _eccitato da_, which, whilst I have no objections to it being used otherwise, has a strong sexual connotation *to me*, which is why *I *wouldn't use it outside of a sexual context.

Aren't these nuances mind-boggling? I wonder what non-Italians here are making of this orgy of hair-splitting 

ciao
Carlo


----------



## Jana337

moodywop said:
			
		

> Elisa
> 
> Non hai fatto attenzione a quello che ho scritto


Bello - una deformazione professionale! 

Jana


----------



## Elisa68

_


			
				moodywop said:
			
		


			I too would use sono eccitato followed by per(your all'idea di is an excellent addition that I regret not thinking of myself!) in ordinary contexts.
		
Click to expand...

_


			
				moodywop said:
			
		

> _It's eccitato da, which, whilst I have no objections to it being used otherwise, has a strong sexual connotation *to me*, which is why *I *wouldn't use it outside of a sexual context._



Perfettamente chiaro!!! Allora sono completamente d'accordo con te!!


----------



## Alfry

this time it's my turn not to agree 

sono eccitato per... il mio nuovo lavoro - io sono eccitato per qualcosa che sta accadendo o o sta per accadere nell'ambito del mio nuovo lavoro

sono eccitato da ... il (dal) mio nuovo lavoro - il mio nuovo lavoro mi eccita.

none of them has a sexual meaning, to me naturally  and they have a different nuance in meaning


----------



## lsp

moodywop said:
			
		

> Aren't these nuances mind-boggling? I wonder what non-Italians here are making of this orgy of hair-splitting
> 
> ciao
> Carlo


Ti tolgo questa tua curiosità. It's the #1 reason I check in every day!


----------



## moodywop

lsp said:
			
		

> Ti tolgo questa tua curiosità. It's the #1 reason I check in every day!


 
Which is? The orgy or the hair-splitting?


----------



## lsp

moodywop said:
			
		

> Which is? The orgy or the hair-splitting?


I could have specified, no? It was no accident that I didn't.


----------



## moodywop

I find disagreement is extremely productive. I find myself running the examples through my (admittedly tortuous) mind and thinking _mmm..maybe Alfry has a point.._

So in order to foster more creative disagreement, I suggest completing our discussion of _eccitare/essere eccitato_ by tackling _eccitarsi_, though I fear this will find us all agreeing that it can be freely used in both sexual and non-sexual contexts.

An example. My little niece shrieking with excitement at the sight of my cat, who runs for cover at the speed of light:

_Come si eccita Olga ogni volta che vede il tuo gatto!_


----------



## Scrumpals

Mi affascina quello che succedeva durante una bella notte mentre dormivo!!!
Quello che pensavo fosse una domanda facile non mi pare cosi'.  Io semplicemente volevo sapere che cosa dire per esprimere l'idea "I'm excited about...." in italiano per non sembrare un idioto opppure un "nympho (sovrasessuale?)" quando io viaggo in Italia.  Comunque, in America non e' un uso comune dire "excited" nel senso nervoso, agitato, negativo, di far salire l'adrenalina - di solito e' usata nel senso positivo.  Quando dico "I'm excited about my job, car, etc." la gene non penserebbe che voglio dire "I'm agitated or nervous or upset about my job, car, etc...)  Anche, per conferire un senso sessuale alla parola "excited" si dovrebbe usarla in una situazione sessuale oppure esprimerla con un tono suggesitivo.


----------



## winnie

here it is my two cents:

reading thoroughly all your post i came to the conclusion that it's necessary to sweep away personal feelings and go back to the very meaning of words. (hope you all don't mind it won't be a criticism...) the best way to do that is to call for the dictionary aid

meaning of eccitato

*Sapere.it*
agg. che è in uno stato di eccitazione, di esaltazione

*De Mauro*
2 agg. che è in uno stato di eccitazione; agitato, inquieto: alla gita i bambini erano tutti eccitati; è molto e. per l’esame; avere l’animo e., i nervi eccitati | che prova stimolo sessuale 

*Garzanti*
agg. che è in uno stato di eccitazione: animo eccitato

il che riporta ad eccitazione:

1 l’essere eccitato, agitazione, irrequietezza, fermento: e. dei sensi, della fantasia; essere in grande e., in un momento di e.; non gli è ancora passata l’e. per aver superato l’esame | stato di chi prova stimoli, desideri sessuali (De Mauro)

so IMO it's perfectly right to use 'eccitato' without sexual meaning like Alfry & co. enlightned in their examples.

ah- i was almost forgetting it: eccitato comes from Latin ex+citare which means 'spingere fuori'


----------



## disegno

winnie said:
			
		

> so IMO it's perfectly right to use 'eccitato' without sexual meaning like Alfry & co. enlightned in their examples.
> 
> ah- i was almost forgetting it: eccitato comes from Latin ex+citare which means 'spingere fuori'



Grazie per tutto questo hair splitting e dialoghi...ma ancora non sono sicura che posso usare 'eccitato' senza ricevere gli sguardi di disapprovazione. Sembra un landmine pronto per esplodere! L'ho usata in una conversazione una volta e l'amica di Milano e mi ha consigliato di non usarla. Quindi, continuo a 'side step' la faccendo e uso qualcosa passivo e allungato come 'sono contenta di aver una nuova macchina, non vedo l'ora di fare una gita'! Se spiegarmi bene, con tante parole, posso evitare la situazione in tutto.


----------



## Silvia

First of all, I guess we all agree in here, all but Alfry in that no one else would use the preposition da with the verb eccitare for the meaning asked by Scrumpals.

So Carlo, you did read it wrong, because I only used Alfry's examples (I added one, the phrase with circa, but it was just an example... I could have written a causa di, per etc.)

Disegno, to avoid the word eccitato in all its forms, see my post #11, the answer's there. We don't use the word eccitato a lot, not as much as the native English speakers use excited. Probably it's something taken for granted for us  Who knows!
One of the several cultural differences...


----------



## moodywop

Silvia

Beautifully and concisely put, as usual. I wish I had your _capacità di sintesi ._

I must disagree with Winnie. The members here can all look up a word in a dictionary for themselves. A discussion between native speakers about nuances may well be a bit confusing but it can convey a sense of the emotional connotations of a word and the attitudes it embodies - something no cut and dried dictionary definition will ever be able to convey.

Even the mere fact that native speakers are not in complete agreement about the use of a specific word, phrase etc is in itself something I'd find interesting if I were learning Italian. And the extremely high level of proficiency of many of the members makes it worthwhile - I believe - splitting the extra hair or two.


----------



## disegno

Silvia said:
			
		

> Disegno, to avoid the word eccitato in all its forms, see my post #11, the answer's there. We don't use the word eccitato a lot, not as much as the native English speakers use excited. Probably it's something taken for granted for us  Who knows!
> One of the several cultural differences...



Grazie Silvia, ho già fatto gli appunti e ho scritto i tuoi suggerimenti per 'future reference'!


----------



## Alfry

Silvia,il fatto che io non sia d'accordo è una tua deduzione, non capisco da dove lo abbia dedotto... as you can read in my first post I also agree on that.



			
				Alfry said:
			
		

> "I'm so *excited* about my new car" - sono tanto eccitato (emozionato, su di giri, euforico, galvanizzato) *per* la mia nuova macchina ... just choose one of them... and I'm sure there could be other adjectives.
> 
> we often say:
> 'essere in uno stato di eccitazione' that doesn't necessarily imply sex..., maybe often but not always.
> 
> "I'm *excited* to hear the news that youre getting married" - sono emozionato/galvanizzato dalla (euforico per) notizia che ti stai (vi state) per sposare....
> better
> sono emozionato *per* la notizia del tuo (vostro) matrimonio...
> 
> I'm sure others might find better solutions
> è emozionante sapere che ti stai (vi state) per sposare


 
also, if you use eccitato as a past particilple you can use 'da'... sono eccitato da questa discussione ... you could also use per ... sono eccitato per questa discussione... and, although the meaning is almost the same, you're stating a slightly different concept.


----------

